# Cual de estas tarjetas de video me recomiendan



## shinseiky (Jul 27, 2009)

Video ELITE GROUP 1GB GeForce 9600GT, 256-bit DDR3, Dual Link, DVI, HDCP

NVIDIA® GeForce™ 9600GT GPU: Ofrece una experience en entretenimiento inmersivo diseñado para juegos y reproducción de vídeo de alta definición 
Equipado con Arctic Cooling Accelero S2 Passive VGA Cooler, el regrigerador especialmente diseñado, cantidades de aletas y tubos de calor altamente conductivo. 

- 1024 MB DDR3 SDRAM con bus de datos de 256-bit 
-Admisión total Microsoft DirectX 10 Shader Model 4.0 
-Diseñado para Microsoft® Windows Vista™ 
-Tecnología NVIDIA® SLI™ 
-Tecnología NVIDIA® PureVideo™ HD 
-2 salidas Dual-Link DVI 
-Admisión HDTV/HDCP 
-Admisión PCI Express 2.0 
-Admisión y optimizaciones OpenGL® 2.1 

Especificaciones
GPU (Unidad de Procesamiento de Gráficos) NVIDIA® GeForce® 9600 GT GPU 
Admite totalmente Microsoft Direct X®10.0 
Admite totalmente OpenGL 2.1 

Interfaz PCI EXPRESS Admite la interfaz PCI Express 2.0 

Memoria SDRAM 1GB DDR3 con bus de datos de 256-bit 
Tipo de memoria:32Mx32 

Salida Salida Dual DVI-I (Con admisión HDCP) 
HDTV 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Video XFX 512MB GDDR3 GeForce 9800GT 670Mhz TV/DVI/SLI PCIe 2.0

Model 
Brand XFX 
Model PVT98GYDDU 
Interface 
Interface PCI Express 2.0 x16 
Chipset 
Chipset Manufacturer NVIDIA 
GPU GeForce 9800 GT 
Core clock 670MHz 
Stream Processors 112 
Memory 
Memory Clock 1950MHz 
Memory Size 512MB 
Memory Interface 256-bit 
Memory Type GDDR3 
3D API 
DirectX DirectX 10 
OpenGL OpenGL 2.1 
Ports 
DVI 2 
TV-Out HDTV / S-Video Out 
General 
RAMDAC 400 MHz 
Max Resolution 2560 x 1600 
RoHS Compliant Yes 
SLI Supported Yes 
Cooler With Fan 
System Requirements Minimum Power Supply Requirement: 400 Watt / 6-pin connector 
Power Connector 6 Pin 
Dual-Link DVI Supported Yes 
HDCP Ready Yes 
Packaging 
Package Contents PVT98GYDDU
Driver Disk
User's Manual
Power Cable
DVI to VGA/D-sub Adapter 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Video ELITE GROUP 512MB DDR3 GeForce 8800GT /256bit/DirecX10

NVIDIA SLI Technology 
Entrega hasta el 2x del rendimiento de una configuración de un GPU singular para experiencias de juego no paralelas al permitir que dos tarjetas de gráficos corran de forma paralela. La característica a tener para el 
rendimiento de gráficos PCI Express, SLI eleva dramáticamente el rendimiento en los mejores juegos de hoy. Solamente para versiones certificadas NVIDIA SLI de selectos GPUs GeForce PCI Express. 
Motor NVIDIA® Lumenex™ 
Tecnología Anti-aliasing 16X
Iluminación (HDR) High Dynamic-Range de Punto Flotante de 128 bits 
Tecnología HD NVIDIA® PureVideo™ 
La combinación de aceleración decodificadora de video de alta definición y post procesamiento que entrega una claridad de imagen, flujo de video, exactos colores y escala de imagen precisa para películas y video. 
Microsoft® DirectX® 10.0 Completo 
El primer GPU DirectX 10 del mundo con soporte completo de Shader Model 4.0 entrega niveles no paralelos de realismo de gráficos y efectos con calidad de película. 
Tecnología NVIDIA® Quantum Effects™ 
Avanzados procesadores de sombreado diseñados para computación de física hacen posible un nuevo nivel de simulación de efectos físicos que corren totalmente en el GPU mientras que se libera al CPU de correr el motor del juego e IA. 
Tecnología GigaThread™ 
La arquitectura masivamente multi-procesos soporta miles de independientes y simultáneos procesos proporcionando una eficiencia de procesamiento extrema en avanzado con programas de sombreo de la próxima generación. 
Soporte de PCI Express 2.0 
Diseñado para correr perfectamente con la nueva arquitectura de bus PCI Express 2.0 bus arquitectura, ofreciendo un puente hacia el futuro para los juegos y aplicaciones 3D más hambrientas de ancho de banda 
de mañana maximizando el ancho de banda de PCI Express 2.0 a 5 GT/s (el doble de la primera generación de PCI Express). 
Soporta Dual Dual-link DVI 
Capaz de manejar dos de los monitores más grandes y altos en resolución de pantalla plana de la industria hasta 2560x1600. 
NVIDIA Unified Driver Architecture (UDA) 
La NVIDIA Unified Driver Architecture (UDA) es la fundación para los drivers ganadores de premio de la compañía ForceWare y entrega compatibilidad hacia adelante y atrás en todas las implementaciones 
de escritorios, estaciones de trabajo, móviles, plataformas y procesadores multimedia de 
NVIDIA. Con un solo driver, UDA entrega rendmiento actual y mejores características, un reducido tiempo de mantenimiento, un incremento de escalabilidad y un más bajo costo total de adquisición 
Optimización y soporte OpenGL® 2.0 
Asegura el mejor rendimiento y compatibilidad de aplicaciones para todas las aplicaciones OpenGL.


----------



## TheLordRayden (Jul 27, 2009)

hi , yo me iria mas por la 9800gt , es un poco mas potente que la 8800


----------



## gyerardos (Ago 18, 2009)

De las 3 que pones la mejor es la 9800gt, como dice rayden es similar a la 8800 pero está más actualizada y mayor compatibilidad, solo que obvio también está más cara.

De hecho yo también ando investigando porque me quería comprar la misma 9800gt o la gts 250 que sería la 9800 gtx, pero tengo una gran duda y espero que alguien me la pueda contestar...

tengo esta mother boardhttp://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...board&ProductID=2755&ProductName=GA-M61PME-S2 la cual dice que tiene pcie x16 pero no me dice que sea 2.0, así que supongo que es 1.0.

La gts 250 y la 9800 son pcie 2.0, me pregunto si desperdicio mucho cuando la conecto a un pcie 1.0

también quisiera saber que tan perjudicable puede ser la protección HDCP porque no todos mis juegos son originales. Si en cuentran links interesantes también se los agradeceré.

Gracias


----------



## lucasd92 (Dic 16, 2009)

no se si tenes algun tipo de preferencia por geforce pero te recomiendo la serie de ati, que en relacion costo-prestaciones supera a las geforce. fijate los modelos 4890 y 4870 que me parece que en prestaciones son un poco superiores a las que publicaste y el precio esta por ahi cerca.

es solo una recomendacion, la desicion es tuya


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

Desde Julio de 2009 a casi 2010 supongo que ya ha comprado su tarjeta de video shinseiky, no creo que siga sin decidirse  

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 17, 2009)

cheeeeeeeeeeeeee, HOY no podes recomendarle una 4870 si por la misma plata se compra una ATi 5870 con el doble de potencia bruta (11% mas de rendimiento promedio)
La 5890 ya es 5870x2 a la velocidad de la 5850 y 33 cm de longitud que no cabe en cualquier gabinete.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 17, 2009)

Esos aparatos con sus millonetes de polígonos dan miedo...


----------



## lucasd92 (Dic 18, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:


> Desde Julio de 2009 a casi 2010 supongo que ya ha comprado su tarjeta de video shinseiky, no creo que siga sin decidirse
> 
> Saludos


 
jajajjaja tenes razon pero me di cuenta de la fecha despues de que ya habia hecho el post. Lo deje por si alguien tenia la misma duda.
y despues si estaba muy interesado en la ultima tecnologia capaz que espero un poco... tampoco es demasiado 6 meses.... el tiempo se pasa rapido =S

PD: ahora me fije bien.. paso un año, supongo que si la habra comprado jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 18, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> cheeeeeeeeeeeeee, HOY no podes recomendarle una 4870 si por la misma plata _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-67925659-xfx-ati-hd5870-1024mb-gddr5-256-bit-direct-x11-game-inside-_JM_ con el doble de potencia bruta (11% mas de rendimiento promedio)
> La 5890 ya es 5870x2 a la velocidad de la 5850 y 33 cm de longitud que no cabe en cualquier gabinete.



Parece ser que ahora quien gano este round fue Ati con su nueva generación. nVidia se quedó con las ganas de seguir en el marcado. Les costará caro su atraso.

Pero... Cuando salga la GT300


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 27, 2009)

Lo que yo siempre recomiendo a mis amigos poco conocedores del tema para no tener que explicar con detalles, es esta referencia que en realidad resulta muy practica.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card,2118-7.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Según esa grafica, la GT295 No está ahí. Si hay que hacer una inversión y se quiere procurar que dure lo suficiente, no hay más que la GTX295.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 28, 2009)

Tenes razón, realmente el enlace que puse anteriormente era de un bookmark viejo y realmente este es el cuadro actualizado a este mes...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-310-5970,2491-7.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

Ahora que le pongo F5 a mi pequeño cerebro con la info de los ultimos Bench`s de tarjetas graficas, está muy duro el duelo:

AMD ATi Radeon HD 5870 1GB
"Una de las pocas "decepciones" del día nos la llevamos con Crysis Warhead, dónde seguimos sin obtener buenos resultados: 22 FPS con filtros y 25 sin filtros no son excelentes, aunque sí similares a los que obtiene una GTX 295 (22 y 30) y por lo tanto algo nos hace pensar que en su día al escoger la demo de _"Ambush"_ quizá pusimos el nivel de exigencia demasiado elevado. Pero a pesar de este "mal resultado" es de lo mejor que hemos visto con este juego ya que en otras ocasiones pasar de 20 FPS incluso a bajas resoluciones era todo un milagro. Viendo esto parece que podremos jugar más o menos bien a una resolución de 1680x1050, con todo al máximo, pero ya decimos que nos pasamos en la elección de la demo y nos cuesta dar un veredicto sobre la experiencia real de juego."

Fuente: Noticias3D

Parece ser que la HD5870 está más barata que la GTX295 según Newegg.com.
Yo solo estoy al tanto de la esta guerra, voy bien con mi nVIDA MX420


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 30, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> {..}
> Yo solo estoy al tanto de la esta guerra, voy bien con mi nVIDA MX420


 Buenisimo!!!
Pues te cuento que yo tengo una 8800 GTS 320 y ha sido un digno caballo de batalla aunque ya esta bastante quedada pero tambien es que hace siglos no he tenido tiempo de comprar juegos... y ni para que porque me pongo a llorar cuando no me corran y me recuerde de hace unos 5 o 6 anhos (la epoca en la que no trabajaba = no tenia salario = usaba el chip _inboard_ de la MoBo).

Aunque bueno es que alguna gente pide mucho o tal vez yo no sea muy exigente.. .con que corra y se vea bien a 1440 x 900 (la nativa de mi monitor) me conformo, pero esos _benchmark _siempre hablan de resoluciones de monitores de 22", 24" etc y yo que se, casi como jugar en una pantalla de cine pequena...

Aunque lo bueno es que los precios igual SI han bajado considerablemente porque hasta donde recuerdo una 8800GT que ponia a la mia en verguenza, hace un anho largo o mas costaba como 100 dolares menos de lo que me costo la mia originalmente...


----------

